# Vêm aí as Tempestades Solares



## Iceberg (29 Abr 2007 às 14:24)

Terá início em Março di próximo ano um novo ciclo de Tempestades Solares que terá o seu apogeu em finais de 2011, meados de 2012.

Aqui fica o link:

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
E aqui fica um dúvida minha:

Estando previsto para 2011/2012 um novo mínimo solar, como se compreende que nessa altura vá ocorrer um novo máximo de tempestades solares? Alguém me esclarece esta minha dúvida


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2007 às 15:21)

Iceberg disse:


> Terá início em Março di próximo ano um novo ciclo de Tempestades Solares que terá o seu apogeu em finais de 2011, meados de 2012.
> 
> Aqui fica o link:
> 
> ...



Acho que não Iceberg. Em 2011 deverá ocorrer o novo máximo solar. O último máximo solar foi em 2000, dado que os ciclos solares são de 11 anos, em 2011/2012 deveremos atingir novo máximo solar com as tempestades solares a este associadas.


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2007 às 18:24)

Minho disse:


> Acho que não Iceberg. Em 2011 deverá ocorrer o novo máximo solar. O último máximo solar foi em 2000, dado que os ciclos solares são de 11 anos, em 2011/2012 deveremos atingir novo máximo solar com as tempestades solares a este associadas.



Olhando para os gráficos, em 2000 até nem foi das piores tempestades solares... não duvido que tenha consequências procipalmente em alguns satélites...


----------

